# Old Lady Attacked By Birds



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

On the NBA blog about the annual dunk contest, there is a post about Conan OBrien's Mascots Who Shouldn't Dunk. One of the mascots shown was "Old Lady Attacked By Birds"....shown at 2:30 in the video.

NBA Mascots who 
shouldn't dunk.

I thought this would be a great Halloween costume and worth pointing out.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a great costume and wouldn't be that hard to do. I would want to add some white birds in since they would be easier to see at night. But all my white birds are in the Christmas boxes, and I hate the thought of crawling through there. Thanks for sharing this. The kayak made me think of Spooky1.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I was thinking...dress as a witch, and be surrounded by bats. Although I like the use of bird droppings on the costume for added affected.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I liked the bird droppings too. I was kind of thinking like a scene from the birds, but I already have a witch costume. I was also thinking some bloody cuts on my face, arms and hands.


----------

